# Bandwith question - Is my isp twisting me?



## silkstone (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok is my isp screwing me over - I have a 1.5mbps/512 connection.
The router reads it as 1792k/640kbps
But i can only download at 28kbps and upload at 5kbps. this is at any time of day or night yousing any program from any server.

Any ideas what i should do?

Below are pics of a speed test and my router status page


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your modem syncs at higher speeds than advertised. I highly doubt your ISP bothers to change this elsewhere. Boot from some live CD (WinPE, Linux, whatever) and see if the same issue exists. If not it's a software problem.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 13, 2009)

i would like to say thats typical for DSL but i still think u should be getting a little bit more out of it,at least 150kb/s


----------



## silkstone (Feb 13, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Your modem syncs at higher speeds than advertised. I highly doubt your ISP bothers to change this elsewhere. Boot from some live CD (WinPE, Linux, whatever) and see if the same issue exists. If not it's a software problem.



Don't suppose you have any links to pre-made winPE or linux images that i can write to usb?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 13, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Don't suppose you have any links to pre-made winPE or linux images that i can write to usb?



WinPE would be illegal to give you, for linux google

Knoppix or something is still popular I believe. If it sucks nowadays someone else will correct me


----------



## silkstone (Feb 13, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> WinPE would be illegal to give you



Ok np i'll try the linux one, i only googled minPE before and read about how to set it up, but i don't have the files and seems like a lot of work


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 13, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Ok np i'll try the linux one, i only googled minPE before and read about how to set it up, but i don't have the files and seems like a lot of work



It's a crap job to set up indeed. And since it's only to test your connection any premade one with a browse is enough. Even an ftp connection via the CLI should be sufficient.


----------



## silkstone (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, i managed to find slax. downloading it now ETA:2hrs 30mins - Damn i hate my new isp. I'm sure they just limit the bandwith to save money. my previous one did too. although that was slightly better - 5mbps 60kBs day/250kBs night for the same price.
It would occasionally jump right up to 600kBs for an hour or 2 after they reset their servers. All the isp's over here are guilty of false advertising.


----------



## silkstone (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, i managed to find slax. downloading it now ETA:2hrs 30mins - Damn i hate my new isp. I'm sure they just limit the bandwith to save money. my previous one did too. although that was slightly better - 5mbps 60kBs day/250kBs night for the same price.
It would occasionally jump right up to 600kBs for an hour or 2 after they reset their servers. All the isp's over here are guilty of false advertising.


----------



## silkstone (Feb 14, 2009)

I get the same speed in SLAX  i guess it's my ISP, bunch of arseholes.


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 1, 2009)

man, look at your latency, you should do some tracert's around to different places and see if your loosing packets or something.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2488795

Here is a line quality test, not sue what it all means tho


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 1, 2009)

dude that looks really really really bad, and it doesn't even look like its your fault, it looks like your isp has a truly EPIC fail, much more fail than is... well let me put it this way.. im surprised your web browser is actually getting all of the pages download when you view websites. i wouldn't be surprised if you had failed to load images everywhere. why don't you open up a command prompt and type in tracert yahoo.com

then hit enter and copy/paste the results into well, call your isp and tell them you wanna send them a tracert results to a tech and ask them what email you should send it to and then they should be able to help you.

really you'll  be helping them but


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a screeny of my tracert - i removed the first few ip's as i didn't know if any of them were my external ip 





Any ideas what it all means? I'm located is SE Asia so these are traceroutes to american based servers, should it matter?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2009)

some possible problems could be your hardware.

1. router could be stuffed.
2. another PC could be downloading on your net?
3. if its DSL, you could have forgotten a line filter
4. broken/dodgy cable. i went from 8Mb to 10Mb on my line, swapping a perfectly 'good' cable for a shorter one.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> some possible problems could be your hardware.
> 
> 1. router could be stuffed.
> 2. another PC could be downloading on your net?
> ...



It only a 1.5mbps connection (actually connected at 1.7)
I'm living in an apartment but i don't think the connection is shared as i get the same d/l speed any time of day or night (between 25-30kbps)
What's a line filter?
What cable - The rj45 ethernet cable between the router and pc? it's short as it is, but it could be dodgy.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> It only a 1.5mbps connection (actually connected at 1.7)
> I'm living in an apartment but i don't think the connection is shared as i get the same d/l speed any time of day or night (between 25-30kbps)
> What's a line filter?
> What cable - The rj45 ethernet cable between the router and pc? it's short as it is, but it could be dodgy.



DSL uses a phone cable to the modem/router. You need a line filter, if you have a phone/fax on that same line.

You should look into the shared side of things, many ISP's here in aus 'shape' you (slow your speeds to 64Kb) if you download too much - its possible if you're on a shared line that your entire area has been shaped.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea - I have a phone line going into a box. from there it's split to the phone and router. is that box the filter or something sperate. I have a feeling everywhere is beeing shaped. (my old isp used to do this - i noticed when the servers went down and then restarted my d/l speed would jusp up to 600kb/s from 60kb/s. but only getting 30kb/s on a 1.5mbps contract is ridiculous.
Unfortuantely i can't choose my isp, there is only 1 company that has the rights to operate in this area!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2009)

quality could be pretty poor in Vietnam

do a speedtest at speed test .net and do this during the late hours of the night and then during the day and then during peak times, btw the net is measured in bits and not Bytes.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Yea - I have a phone line going into a box. from there it's split to the phone and router. is that box the filter or something sperate. I have a feeling everywhere is beeing shaped. (my old isp used to do this - i noticed when the servers went down and then restarted my d/l speed would jusp up to 600kb/s from 60kb/s. but only getting 30kb/s on a 1.5mbps contract is ridiculous.
> Unfortuantely i can't choose my isp, there is only 1 company that has the rights to operate in this area!



line filters are usually a seperate box.

If you want to test it, run the shortest phone cable you have into the modem/router, and then disconnect everything else. no phones, no faxes, nothing. see if the speeds improve.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> quality could be pretty poor in Vietnam
> 
> do a speedtest at speed test .net and do this during the late hours of the night and then during the day and then during peak times, btw the net is measured in bits and not Bytes.



My old ISP i would get the full rated speed (more or less) but it would change during the night (increase)
My current isp the results are all the same (about 350kbps! max) and that's to china, or thailand. It's the same to america as i think they have a lot of decent Fibre optics going across the pacific. They were actually replace a year ago after someone stole them!!!


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 1, 2009)

that first hop means your on fastpath, 15-17ms is pretty typical, then the first ping to that one is 15 and all the rest are 88 all the sudden, that could be either between you and your isp, or between your isp and the rest of the world, altho its prolly  some intermittent noise right between you and your isp, if you want to check i would try to do some pings every once in a while to that first hop that is like 15-17ms and see if it ever gets worse than that


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> My old ISP i would get the full rated speed (more or less) but it would change during the night (increase)
> My current isp the results are all the same (about 350kbps! max) and that's to china, or thailand. It's the same to america as i think they have a lot of decent Fibre optics going across the pacific. They were actually replace a year ago after someone stole them!!!



for one i suggest you complain to the ISP.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

just tried again

1 <1ms
2  *   - 19ms - 15ms
3  12 - 12 -12
4  22 - 89 -89
5 22 - 89 -89
6 60 - 88 - 88

(they get higher from there.

I just did a speed test to KL (malaysia) dl 229 kbps upload 88kbps 
I guess it's my isp being very shit.
i ran these with the shortest and newest cable directly from the wall plug to router.

Just a thought, could the installation guy who hooked up the telephone/dsl fucked up the wiring? the apartment wasn't connected before i moved in and he was having some trouble getting the phone to even work.

Update - I get the same speed no matter what county i test to. Malaysia, thailand, china, the us, europe!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Trouble Getting the Phone to work, could be the wiring in the complex or the guy lacks skill, sometimes its easier to route new lines but if your in an apartment that could be a problem.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

Ye, i've got the guys number i'll give him a call later on tonight and see if there's anything he can do. only problem is he keeps his phone off 1/2 the time and i don't have the contract as it's in the landlords name 

Thanks for the info guys, it's greatly appreciated.


----------

